# Joe Tackett



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Joe Tackett passed away Friday and will be laid to rest in Dayton, Texas on Mon. morning.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry for our loss! biggest hugs to u!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks. He bred my boy and helped me to get started in Schutzhund.


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Thanks for letting us know. Joe was a very nice guy and always went up and beyond to help newbies in the sport and GSD's.

Vikki


----------

